# Species to try



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone have any reccomendations on what species would be possible to breed? I have a lot of extra space, so I thought I would try to get some to breed.

I have a lot of natts already growing up together.
I was thinking I could try spilos, caribe and piraya, of course in species tanks. 
Any other species that would have at least a possibility of breeding? Also, if anyone knows where to get a large amount (50+) of these species, please let me know!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i think the only species that have been bred in captivity are reds and occasionally rhoms... so i think it would be very hard to breed any others


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

You can also add maculatus, spilo's, ternetzi and caribe to that list. The later two species have not been breed on a consistent basis.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks guys, looks like I might end up and try to go for my reds I've got, spilos and caribe. Also, I had no idea that Rhoms had been captive bred. Any details at all, mainly wondering about tank size, and size of the rhoms.


----------

